# Willow fly popping bug



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Another thread made me remember that I need to find a few floating popping bugs that resemble as close as possible a willowfly. Anybody got a suggestion or website??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Another thread made me remember that I need to find a few floating popping bugs that resemble as close as possible a willowfly. Anybody got a suggestion or website??


Now that I am gonna start fly'n, I am going to start tie'n---Try'n (see what I did there)!!! hahaha 

I think I will enjoy trying to create flies more then the actual fishing!!! But maybe someone in the fly fish'n section that ties right now may be able to make you a few???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes - you are a poet and didn't know it!
I need some that float for sure. Don't know much about tying, but those little fuzzy ones sink I think. May have to stick with my "round dinny"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yes - you are a poet and didn't know it!
> I need some that float for sure. Don't know much about tying, but those little fuzzy ones sink I think. May have to stick with my "round dinny"


Something w/ some balsa wood maybe??? Not sure... Might be able to youtube it too???


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Breambugs.com


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Breambugs.com


Dang they got a variety!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jason said:


> Dang they got a variety!!!


 They're good people too, I have ordered a ton from them and after a couple orders they will usually give you a couple free bugs to try on the house.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I buy old tackle boxes when I find em at antique/thrift stores and found one one time and have tons of old flies now fer freshwater....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Breambugs.com



Thanks! Good resource for sure... But I think I looked at them all and they all look about the same (floaters) gotta figure anything that floats and twitches will catch fish but really wanted a willow fly look


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.breambugs.com/field-s-tan-cricket.html

This one works great and could pass for a willow fly...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Is a willow fly like a mayfly?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Is a willow fly like a mayfly?


Same thing as far as I know


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought so. Seen some monsters around the lights when the hatch is on. 

Not a popper but should float well, maybe color the foam with a appropriate colored magic marker. Cast, let it sit, then skate it, bet it gets hammered.

Ever tried a caddis pattern?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got a few, usually just fish about three consistently though.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Found a few pretty good looking ones in FRGGIN AUSTRALIA!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My fishing plans got nixed tonight so while I was in Niceville I went to BPS and found this....I checked to see ifin you were on here but you weren't at the time....and I don't have your # to see ifin you wanted me to pick you up a couple.....Looks like a frog and a may/dragonfly mated!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it's closer than anything I've seen on this continent. Looks a little long. Give it a shot and let me know and I'll make an order


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like I forgot to post the link......:confused1:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Which are your "go to" flys?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Instead of using a round dinny. Try a slim trimmy. They fly through the air with a lot less drag.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Hmmm, looks like I forgot to post the link......:confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgDgELAo0sw



That looks awesome and would fit my needs but not looking for a new hobby. If anybody sees one like that in a store. Let me know


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

My go to fly when the willow flies are out. Works for bream,bass, reds, specks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna try this!!!! But use a green foam fer the body!!! Incredible work!!!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Go ahead and try it jason. If they turn out I will buy a couple from you!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

azevedo16 said:


> My go to fly when the willow flies are out. Works for bream,bass, reds, specks.


That's sweet, bet the bass eat it up.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a few closest to mayflies that I have. Also what's left of my popper. Caught easy 20+ brim on the Popper before they mangled it up. Put a brown popper on, and a huge one took it on 1st cast. Yup, he kept it and the line. I'm having best luck on off white/beige color and medium brown poppers right now.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Been a while since I've fly fished! Pretty fired up about going this weekend to a private lake in Bama. Here's what I have!


----------

